# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Centrales de bombeo puro y mixtas. Interconexión de embalses.

## AMADEUS

Buenas a todos.

Estoy tratando de hacer un estudio para el mejor aprovechamiento de la energía eólica generada en momentos punta, y una de las alternativas que me parecen más racionales es utilizar las actuales capacidades de bombeo existentes, y el planificar nuevas centrales de bombeo, tratando de aprovechar al máximo los actuales embalses, antes de pensar en la creación de otros.

¿Alguno de vosotros tiene información de las actuales centrales de bombeo puro y mixto y de las interconexiones hídricas entre los distintos pantanos, si las hay?

Me gustaría asimismo conocer vuestras críticas a esa posible utilización compartida del recurso más escaso de la tierra: el agua.

Salu2,

AMADEUS

 :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Aunque mi profesión trata directamente con los bombeos y las bombas desconozco por completo esos datos que preguntas y puestos a aclarar y puntualizar tal vez a lo que yo me dedico sea al minibombeo... si entiendo bien tu pregunta  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## AMADEUS

Gracias por tu rápida y sincera respuesta, Xuquer.

Iré incluyendo en este hilo todo lo que vaya consiguiendo sobre el tema, por si a algún otro usuario le resulta de interés.

Todo lo que encontréis será bienvenido por mi parte.

Salu2 y feliz 2010!

AMADEUS

p.d.: incluyo un link que puede ser de interés http://www.camarazaragoza.com/medioa...ocamara185.pdf

----------


## Xuquer

Amadeus, estupendo el enlace de Iberdrola, seguramente cuelga de la red y no me habia enterado, y eso que por mi trabajo entro a menudo en la página de Iberdrola.

El aprovechamiento hidraulico de Cortes-La Muela cuando se construyó (como supongo sabrás) era el más importante de Europa, por entonces, hace unos veintitantos años, unos compañeros de mi empresa y yo lo visitamos. Quedé impresionado, sobre todo por las dimensiones de todo, la tuberia de trasiego...la bomba/generador...por todo.  :EEK!: 

salu2 y gracias por la info.  :Wink:

----------


## oskai

Muy buenas Amadeus,

soy un apasionado de la Eólica (y de las renovables en general) y creo que España está actualmente en una posición espectacular en cuanto a gestión de energía se refiere...

Gracias a las subvenciones la Eólica ha tenido sentido desde el 2004, no entro en la discusión de si es "económicamente" rentable o no, el caso es que ahora cuando sopla el viento podemos llegar a tener hasta 10000 MW... Esto ha pasado varias noches en Noviembre y Diciembre 2009 y la única forma de no tirar la energía (ya que la Nuclear no se puede parar, carbón y ciclo combinado tienen límites técnicos y la de régimen especial, no se por qué, parece que tampoco se puede parar, supongo que será por la cogeneración) es utilizando las centrales de bombeo.

La última vez que sopló mucho el viento una noche (54% de la demanda) el pasado Diciembre, como además había que desembalsar por las fuertes lluvias, pues hubo que tirar entre 700 y 1000 MW de eólica (ahí es nada).

Viendo esto, y que se han aceptado ya otros 6000 MW de Eólica hasta 2012, creo que el bombeo va a ser fundamental (ojo, que quede claro que el bombeo es un desperdicio de energía, lo ideal sería no generar sobrante, pero mientras haya nuclear imposible)...así que tenéis trabajo para unos cuantos años, al menos hasta que la generación dinámica del resto de energías sea posible.

Sí que veo el bombeo como la única forma actual de acumular energía en macro-baterías (un embalse podría considerarse una macrobatería verdad??  :Smile:  ) que además no se descargan hasta que se necesite (a través de desembalses en centrales hidráulicas).

Una vez logrado esto, el siguiente paso es montar lo que llaman ahora "smart grid" (redes inteligentes) empezando por migrar el sector transportes del petróleo a la electricidad (coches eléctricos vamos), entonces podremos estar orgullosos de nuestro sistema energético (y más los que intentamos no morir axfisiados con la bici por la ciudad).

Tengo muchos links interesantes con datos de eólica y demás, pero me faltan de hidráulica, bombeo, etc, si este hilo no muere y avanza...lo compartimos y cubrimos las incógnitas que tenemos.

Saludos!

----------


## ramon

Tu tema es muy interesante y bueno a un simple aficionado a los temas ecológicos en general, entre los cuales están por supuesto el agua y las energías renovables, pues le da la impresión de que aunque parezca lo contrario, todavía se puede hacer mucho por mejorar los sistemas energéticos de los países desarrollados. Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de pantanos que vierten sus aguas sobre otros, o en cauces de ríos que derivan en otros embalses, pues parece obvio que puede ser la salida lógica del aprovechamiento de los excedentes. 
Otra cuestión que me interesa mucho es la necesidad de aumentar el número de minicentrales hidroeléctricas en muchos de nuestros actuales embalses, cada año se desenvalsan millares de Hm3 para abastecimiento agrícola o humano y cuya salida podría producir mucha electricidad.

----------


## oskai

Bueno, el hilo está un poco parado, pero aún así lanzo una pregunta por si alguien sabe responderla.

¿Es posible crear mini estaciones de bombeo artificiales (ni siquiera tiene por qué ser en pantanos), donde se tenga digamos una piscina a una altura y otra piscina a otra, se suba energía cuando sobre y se baje cuando falte?

Con esto lo que realmente quiero preguntar es:
- ¿Como de eficiente (más bien ineficiente) sería?
- ¿Cuanta agua hace falta para un bombeo de 10 MWh de potencia?
- ¿Volumen que ocuparía?
- ¿Como de ineficiente sería una batería como ésta comparada con una macrobatería de Litio por ejemplo?
- ¿Tiene algún sentido el minibombeo que propongo, o sólo tiene sentido en grandes embalses?

Saludos

Oscar

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, el hilo está un poco parado, pero aún así lanzo una pregunta por si alguien sabe responderla.
> 
> ¿Es posible crear mini estaciones de bombeo artificiales (ni siquiera tiene por qué ser en pantanos), donde se tenga digamos una piscina a una altura y otra piscina a otra, se suba energía cuando sobre y se baje cuando falte?
> 
> Con esto lo que realmente quiero preguntar es:
> - ¿Como de eficiente (más bien ineficiente) sería?
> - ¿Cuanta agua hace falta para un bombeo de 10 MWh de potencia?
> - ¿Volumen que ocuparía?
> - ¿Como de ineficiente sería una batería como ésta comparada con una macrobatería de Litio por ejemplo?
> ...


Te comento que ya existen estaciones de ese tipo, como el salto de La Muela en Cofrentes, o Los Hervideros, también en la misma zona. El depósito de La Muela, que es el depósito alto del salto tiene 20Hm³ de capacidad. Los Hervideros es marcademente inferior.

Las demás preguntas no te las puedo contestar, simplemente porque desconozco las respuestas.

----------


## Juandi

> Con esto lo que realmente quiero preguntar es:
> - ¿Como de eficiente (más bien ineficiente) sería?
> - ¿Cuanta agua hace falta para un bombeo de 10 MWh de potencia?
> - ¿Volumen que ocuparía?
> - ¿Como de ineficiente sería una batería como ésta comparada con una macrobatería de Litio por ejemplo?
> - ¿Tiene algún sentido el minibombeo que propongo, o sólo tiene sentido en grandes embalses?
> 
> Oscar


Hola oskai, interaté responderte lo mejor que pueda. Creo que es más fácil (y  claro) constestar todas tus preguntas a la vez que cada una por separado. :Stick Out Tongue: 

La eficiencia de este tipo de aprovechamientos está más en el aspecto económico que en el enérgetico. Esto se debe a que en las horas nocturas (horas valle) hay un exceso de energía en el red, que se pierde sin ser almacenada de niguna forma (a excepción de esta, al menos que yo sepa). Esta energía tiene un precio por Kwh baja en relación con el Kwh de la hora punta. Así la misión de este tipo de aprovechamientos es almacenar la energía de las horas valle para luego incorporarla a la red en las horas punta, cuando se necesita esa energía y además se paga a mucho más.
Lo que se hace es almacenar energía eléctrica como energía potencial. Está energía potencial es la masa de agua situada a una altura determinada.

Desde el punto de vista energético es claramente ineficiente, pues se consume más energía al bombear, que la que se recupera al turbinar. Esto se debe a dos factores:

1) Rendimientos de las máquinas. Cualquier máquina que transforme un tipo de energía en otra tiene un rendimiento inferior a uno, es decir, hay una pérdida de energía durante la transformación. En el caso de bombas y turbinas está pérdida está relaciona con el rozamiento de los elementos que conforman las máquinas. Así como número gordo,  el  redimiento de estas máquinas oscila entre 0.8 y 0.9. Es decir por 1 Kwh que le llega ella "suelta"0.8-0.9.

2) Pérdidas de carga en las conducciones: Cuando un flujo de agua circula por una coducción (ya sea a presión [ej:una tubería llena] o en régimen de lámina libre [ej:un canal]) hay una pérdida de energía debido al rozamiento del flujo con la conducción.

Con lo cual tenemos que en el aprovechamiento hay cuatro pérdidas de energía:
a) Bombeo
b) Pérdida de carga en la conducción de bombeo
c) pérdida de carga en la conducción de turbinación
d) Turbinación

A la pregunta de los 10 MWh y el volumen es de dificil respuesta pues hay que hacer un balance energético. Este balance depende de cada aprovechamiento.  Te  comento los parámetros que intervienen.

- Altura útil (Hu). Es la diferencia de altura entre la altura que tenga el agua en el embalse/déposito y a la que se encuentre la turbina. Hay que tener una cosa en cuenta y es que el nivel del embalse es variable, por lo cual la Hu también varía.
- Conducciones. Como he explicado más arriba, hay una pérdida de energía debida al tránsito del agua por las coducciones. Está perdida depende de lka geometría de la conducción y si estamos en lámina libre o a presión.
- Caudal turbinado (Qt). Es la cantidad de agua que se turbina. Se suele medir en m3/s. 

No obstante por si quieres hacer algún número te diré que la potencia de un aprovechamiento es:

P=G*Q*Hu*n, siendo 
G=9810 (peso específico del agua, producto de la densidad por la gravedad= 1000*9.81), 
n= rendimiento bombeo*rendimiento turninación
Generalmente se da la potencia máxima, que es la correspondiente a la altura útil máxima.
Por último comentarte que se puede demostrar que el caudal de bombeo ideal (es decir el que produce más energía) es aquel que da como resultado una pérdida de carga igual a una tercera parte de la altura útil.

Así como resumen
La cantidad de agua necesaria para almacenar una cantidad de energía detarminada se obtendría como
energía a almacenar+las perdidas de la instalación = energía potencial

No obstante no se busca almacenar una cantidad de energía sino se trata de aprovechar al máximo un salto, el agua desembalsada para abastecimiento, etc. De forma que son estas condicionantes las que determinan la energía almacenada.
Si se queda algo por explicar o que no se entienda pues aquí estamos  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Bueno, el hilo está un poco parado, pero aún así lanzo una pregunta por si alguien sabe responderla.
> 
> ¿Es posible crear mini estaciones de bombeo artificiales (ni siquiera tiene por qué ser en pantanos), donde se tenga digamos una piscina a una altura y otra piscina a otra, se suba energía cuando sobre y se baje cuando falte?
> 
> Con esto lo que realmente quiero preguntar es:
> - ¿Como de eficiente (más bien ineficiente) sería?
> - ¿Cuanta agua hace falta para un bombeo de 10 MWh de potencia?
> - ¿Volumen que ocuparía?
> - ¿Como de ineficiente sería una batería como ésta comparada con una macrobatería de Litio por ejemplo?
> ...



Tengo entendido que el *truco*, por llamarlo así, que utilizan las compañias electricas con el tema del rebombeo de agua consiste en utizar las horas valle(cuando la luz es mas barata debido a que son horas de poco consumo y digamos para entendernos que sobra) para bombear en dirección a la balsa alta y producir energia dirigiendo la misma agua hacia la balsa de abajo en las horas de punta o mayor demanda/consumo. En la diferencia de precio está el negocio porque si no fuese por eso seguramente se necesitaría por lógica mas energia para subir el agua que la que produciría bajando.
Que me corrijan si estoy en un error, que puede ser más que posible. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Juandi

Correcto Xuquer. El tema es el beneficio económico. Si no fuese así dudo mucho que este tipo de instalaciones se emplease.

----------


## Xuquer

> Correcto Xuquer. El tema es el beneficio económico. Si no fuese así dudo mucho que este tipo de instalaciones se emplease.



Pues he escrito mi post sin haber leido el tuyo, tu explicación si que está clara como el agua, nunca mejor dicho  :Smile: 

Lo empezé antes que tu y lo terminé despues  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KIKE

Efectivamente es correcto tu planteamiento. Si entras en la web de Red Electrica de España y compruebas las demanda veras que la demanda de energia va bajando aproximadamente desde los 44.000 MW de a las 22 horas, hasta una demanda de 26.000 MW a las 0 horas. Por lo que se aprovecha esta bajada de la demanda para efectuar los bombeos de agua, y posteriormente usarla en las horas de maxima demanda, desde las 10 hasta la 22/23 horas aproximadamente.

----------


## oskai

Muchas gracias Juandi, Xuquer y Luján por vuestras respuestas...

Está claro que la idea es usar energía "barata" para subir el agua (cuando sobra energía) y generar energía (que se venderá mucho más cara de forma que compensa la ineficiencia) bajando agua.

De todas formas, y siguiendo el debatillo de los bombeos hay varios temas que me gustaría que comentárais:

1) El bombeo debería realizarse sólo en casos en los que la energía literalmente SOBRA por diferentes motivos como que al no poderse parar la nuclear, el ciclo combinado y carbón tienen límites teóricos, y la eólica sopla más por la noche hay veces que tiene sentido hacer bombeo...pero que quede claro que "gastar" gas de ciclo combinado para subir agua es una herejía muy grande...(y no me vale decir que la energía que se usa es la del viento que es gratis :P). Si os fijáis en los balances de estos días (http://www.ree.es/operacion/balancediario.asp#) hacen bombeo a diario...cuando en realidad quemando menos gas/carbón no sería necesario...

2) ¿Que opináis de embalses como baterías? Igual es un poco descabellado llamar a un embalse "batería", pero hoy en día muchos embalses se usan casi exclusivamente para generación de energía hidráulica, y por el plan de renovables 2016 que incluye 500 MW de Solar Termo-eléctrica y 1700 MW de Eólica anuales seguro que en un futuro próximo se van a dar muchas más veces situaciones en las que sobre mucha energía...pensad que el agua que se sube de un nivel a otro más alto (energía potencial) aunque muy ineficiente implica que esa energía la podrás utilizar cuando quieras!!! incluso un año más tarde si quieres (si es que no se te evapora el agua :S), que batería te puede conseguir eso actualmente? NINGUNA...

Espero vuestras opiniones!

Saludos

----------


## Soplo

Este verano estuve dando un paseo fluvial por el Xuquer (el cual os recomiendo a todos los foreros) que salía de Cofrentes y llegaba al embalse de Cortes, justo debajo de la captación de agua para el bombeo al embalse de la muela, y la guia de la embarcación nos explico los beneficios del bombeo y más en este emplazamiento dada la proximidad de la central nuclear de Cofrentes que por la noche (como ya se sabe no puede parar) y parte de esa energía se emplea en el bombeo de Cortes a La Muela.

Yo soy un partidario de los bombeos nocturnos como forma de consumir enegía sobrante para generarla mas tarde en horas punta. De esta forma no somos tan "dependientes" de importaciones de Energía de otros paises en las horas punta. Además como ya se ha dicho en este hilo, es una forma de canalizar la energía sobrante eólica nocturna que tanto peso esta teniendo cada año en nuestro pais.

Saludos

----------


## San Ateo

Yo también soy partidario del bombeo pero, por aclarar conceptos, España exporta electricidad (principalmente a Portugal y Marruecos) e importa de Francia. En conjunto somos exportadores, ya que exportamos más de lo que importamos

----------


## oskai

Aunque sea un poco ireal por muchos motivos...en teoría y técnicamente, si que sería factible generar suficiente energía con la eólica, la hidráulica y la termosolar para cubrir el 100% de la demanda de España, y la única forma de corregir la variabilidad de su producción (eólica sobre todo) sería con el bombeo...cuando hay mucho viento se sube agua, y cuando haga falta se baja, como si es a los 3 meses cuando haga falta...

Y sino tiempo al tiempo :P, hoy se ha vuelto a batir el record histórico de producción eólica en la península...12837 MW...maaaaaaaaadre mía! Y aún no empezamos a poner molinos en el mar! que es donde realmente aportarán energía  :Smile:

----------


## San Ateo

El problema de esta aproximación que comentas no es sólo el coste sino los muchísimos condicionantes que tendría.

España tiene en este momento una punta de demanda de alrededor de 45000 MW ¿Imaginas lo que sería cubrir esa punta con hidráulica y bombeo un día frío que no hubiera viento?

Tenemos unos 16000 MW de hidráulica (incluidos bombeos). Habría que construir unos 30000 MW más y, aunque el coste de una hidráulica varía mucho, puede costar entre 2 M/MW a 5 M/MW.

Además, los ríos españoles están prácticamente completamente aprovechados. Eso quiere decir que en los saltos de agua importantes ya se han construido centrales y habría que salirse de los cauces tradicionales e ir a nuevas ideas. Obviamente la solución es el bombeo, pero la afección al paisaje y al medioambiente para construir una gran cantidad de vasos superiores e inferiores, posiblemente en montañas altas, no creo que fuera del agrado de muchos.

Además habría que instalar más molinos de viento (son caras) y paneles solares (son muy caros) hasta llegar a cubrir toda la demanda.

Todo ello, abandonando las centrales ya construidas en las que se ha invertido. Una cosa me hace siempre gracia. La gente dice que las que invierten son las empresas y que se fastidien. Pero no olvidemos que son los ahorros de todos nosotros que se invierten en empresas eléctricas los que pagan las centrales ¿Quien es el primero que da el paso de decir que sea la empresa en que ha invertido los ahorros de su vida la que tiene que tirar a la basura sus centrales? Mucha gente perdería dinero (la mayoría de los españoles).

La idea de cubrir toda la demanda con renovables surgió hace un par de años de Greenpeace. El informe que sacaron evidenció el desconocimiento tecnico del tema y obvió la gran mayoría de los costes. ¿Para cuando un estudio serio sobre el tema?

----------


## oskai

Buen análisis San Ateo...

Sí que es cierto que es inviable tirar sólo de hidráulica y bombeo, por las razones que dices...poca más hidráulica se puede ya instalar...

Sin embargo, en este pool "ecológico" falta incluir a la termosolar (más barata y eficiente que la fotovoltaica y más previsible que la eólica) y aunque no es renovable, pero sí de régimen especial a la cogeneración, que son centrales de gas de hasta 50 MW, que al estar muy distribuidas por la geografía española no se pierde tanta energía en transporte...

Con estas 4 fuentes de energía creo que se podría cubrir más o menos la demanda en España dentro de unos 30 años (dependiendo de como crezca la demanda claro)...

Saludos!

----------


## cynodon

> ¿Alguno de vosotros tiene información de las actuales centrales de bombeo puro y mixto y de las interconexiones hídricas entre los distintos pantanos, si las hay?


En este enlace tienes un mapa de "El País" que señala las principales centrales reversibles en España.

----------


## Soplo

> En este enlace tienes un mapa de "El País" que señala las principales centrales reversibles en España.



Muchas gracias por compartir este enlace, lo de la desaladora reversible de Almería había oido hablar de ella pero no sabía que ya es real.

Saludos

----------


## cuesta25

La presa Del Conde De Guadalhorce fué según los datos que tengo y que no se si son correctos, eso si lo aviso, de que fué la primera central reversible de España. Actualmente en deshuso, las aguas que salen de el alimentan la central reversible Tajo de la encantada. Creo que es la única que funciona de este tipo en Andalucía y desde que hace años lo visité me causó mucha impresión. El paisaje que rodea a este grupo de embalses es también estupendo. 
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## ramon

> Muchas gracias por compartir este enlace, lo de la desaladora reversible de Almería había oido hablar de ella pero no sabía que ya es real.
> 
> Saludos



Estimado comentarista, según mis informaciones al respecto la desaladora reversible de Almería así como cualquier otro proyecto que ponga en práctica el proyecto de Vazquez Figueroa, sigue siendo un invento censurado. Más información en éste interesantísimo link que nos muestra lo que ocurre cuando dejamos en manos extranjeras sectores económicos estratégicos:  http://radiorasta.info/index.php/vid...zquez-figueroa

Saludos

Ramón

----------

